# Finally- Stainless Nakiri passaround



## WillC

Sorry folks for the delay, I have had a good extended test period. In fact its been the only knife I have been using for sometime which is why I have been a bit sticky with it, I wont give any of my long term thoughts. I will now give it a clean up ready for pass around.
I would like this to be a more informal pass around. Open to EU and the States. I will organize the list EU first then USA.
I will not put a cap on how many yet, I don't mind it being gone for a while as long as I get it back, as this will be my own user. Though I'm happy to take commissions based on it and will be adding something along these lines to the 2013 line up.

The knife is featured in this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ss-mono-Nakiri-with-hollow-geometry-prototype

I know there are a few things I would do differently having used it for a while, but would love your thoughts as a user and of the steel, so more how it works/sharpens/edge retention rather than looks and fit and finish.

I'm horrified with my efforts at engraving WillC on the knife, but it at least shows it as not for resale, next to my logo'd work:scared4:

I would like it informal, but try not to keep the knife longer than 2 weeks, so it keeps moving.
Please post your thoughts when you have the knife, not at a later date after other reviews have been posted. It just makes the thead slow and dull otherwise.

So lets get a list, and then I will arrange an order.:biggrin:

Can you give you name and location/state/country and if you sharpen or don't sharpen.


----------



## RobinW

Robin Wallman, Göteborg, Sweden.
I can sharpen if needed...

Thanks for doing the passaround


----------



## EdipisReks

i've been wanting to try one of your knives for a long time, so add me to the list!


----------



## SpikeC

I would really love to try this one out! I am in Portland, Oregon, and I do a bit of sharpening.


----------



## WillC

All most welcome, keep em coming folks


----------



## Zwiefel

Please count me in! I'll send geo info by PM.


----------



## brainsausage

I'd really like to take this knife for a ride. Pro user, Portland Maine. Not comfortable sharpening other people's knives quite yet. Thanks Will!


----------



## TB_London

If there's space i'd like to take it for a spin


----------



## Jmadams13

I would love to be included. The geo on this looks interesting, and have been looking to try a shorter one like this. I will pm my info. Thanks


----------



## WillC

All good Guys keep em coming, route will be nearest to furthest, so at the moment Uk to Sweden then Stateside.


----------



## Crothcipt

would love to try out your nakiri. I live in cheyenne, Wy. you should have my address.


----------



## EdipisReks

in case it's not clear, i'm in Cincinnati, Oh, USA, which is in the midwest.


----------



## kalaeb

I would like to be included. 

Thanks Will!


----------



## chinacats

I would love to be included, North Carolina, stateside, thanks!


----------



## cclin

I love to try this one out! CA 92009, USA. thanks!!


----------



## Warbies

Please add me to the list

Birmingham, England


----------



## WillC

Excellent, thanks for the response, and a hearty welcome to Warbies, we have been discussing a custom knife via e-mail so I thought this a good opportunity to bring him in on this.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

We could use a few more vikings as its headed that way anyway, just Robin at the moment:viking:


----------



## RobinW

I'm sure there are more, it's just that i'm the only one bored enough at work to spend all my time here...
If you ship it with my knife you'll save costs... :lol2:


----------



## Candlejack

Daniel Lindholm, Stockholm, i can sharpen


----------



## eaglerock

I have been watching your beautiful knives for a while so i would love to try this beauty 

Mohamed Ismail, Vantaa, Finland. I'm ok at sharpening.


----------



## ParJ

Pär Johansson, Stockholm. Very interested in participating.


----------



## WillC

Thanks guys, I'll leave this open for a few days and compile the list.:biggrin:


----------



## Mrmnms

Mike Immerman, Long Island, NY, USA . Will be happy to re sharpen at your specs as needed.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mike, I will collate the list today, my first day out of the workshop in some time now


----------



## eaglerock

Any update on this one ? looking at your video got me all excited


----------



## WillC

I've neglected this a bit, but don't worry its still on, I will get things started for just after xmas.:biggrin:


----------



## nepastovus

WillC said:


> I've neglected this a bit, but don't worry its still on, I will get things started for just after xmas.:biggrin:



When it comes closer to home, pass it to me, I am in London :knife:


----------



## chinacats

Bump
:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

I'm getting there folks, just battling with my end of year accounts, and Snow, then i'll get this going. Sorry:surrendar:


----------



## eaglerock

:knife:


----------



## Jmadams13

No worries. I'm still excited to try this out though. I can't wait


----------



## WillC

A few reasons why I have taken forever to sort this out. 
1. I am a bad secretary to myself, sometimes I want to sack myself, but that obviously not an option.
2. I have been using the knife daily.

Anyway the list. It will go uk to E.U. to the states then back to me. I will ask everyone to confirm and e-mail me your address, so I can organize the u.s. route. Please e-mail me as opposed to pm so I can organize everything in a folder to hand. I know some have pm'd me but please e-mail and confirm as this was a while ago.

UK
Warbies
T.London

E.U.
Robin Wallman
CandleJack
Eaglerock
ParJ

U.S.A
EdipisReks
Spike C
Zwiefel
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Conthcipt
Kalaeb
ChinaCats
Cclin
Mrmnms

T.B.london, ParJ and Mrmnms will need to stomp up a bit more on posting abroad so let me know thats ok. Mrmnms I will give you some details on posting to me in a way that I don't get charged import duty on my own knife.
For now if you can all e-mail me and confirm, with address. I'll give that a week or so.:biggrin:
[email protected]
Thanks all, sorry for the......................................











Pause:whistling:


----------



## Jmadams13

It's cool. Still excited. I read threw this tread again, and got even more excited


----------



## Rosco

A late arrival I know, but is there any chance of getting in on this? I live in Manchester UK, and am still learning to sharpen so I would not dare touch your knife on the stones!


----------



## WillC

Yes Rosco, only 2 others for the uk, so I will add you. Thats it on the list now though. Please don't forget to e-mail your conformations and address's add your forum name also so I can work out who is who. Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC

UK
Warbies
Rosco
T.London

E.U.
Robin Wallman
CandleJack
Eaglerock
ParJ

U.S.A
EdipisReks
Spike C
Zwiefel
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Conthcipt
Kalaeb
ChinaCats
Cclin
Mrmnms


----------



## Igasho

No Canadian love?


----------



## WillC

Potato....Potata.....looks like we forgot Canada But lots of love......
If we can get a couple of you guys on board and can sort out the shipping business, I'll edit the list.... just to avoid another international incident.:bigeek:


----------



## Igasho

I'd love to be on the list, and I will even go out on a ledge and say Notaskinnychef will be in for it as well, he lives about 5 mins from me.


----------



## WillC

Cool, lets get Lefty on board too and add a leg to the Journey, Lefty?


----------



## Igasho

oooooooooooo if im able to be on the list I will by that time have another stainless nakiri made by another forum member to compare it with :2cents:


----------



## kalaeb

Info sent, thanks Will, I can't wait.

Matt


----------



## WillC

Thank you Guys, just waiting to hear from Lefty to see if he wants to make up a Canadian 3 sum, that sounds wrong somehow...but you know what I mean. Thank you Igasho comparisons are great. Matt, your most welcome. I imagine this one is going to last a while, but at least its going:biggrin:


----------



## Igasho

well, yanno, three guys.....one maple leaf........


----------



## Notaskinnychef

looking forwad to seeing this, very much so. 

Thanks too Ig for getting me on here, you continue to further my addiction


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, I'm game. I'd love to try one of your blades, Will!


----------



## WillC

Yay:biggrin:


----------



## Rosco

WillC said:


> Yes Rosco, only 2 others for the uk, so I will add you.



You're the best! Looking forward to it. PM sent with info.


----------



## Igasho

Ok now that were on the map, we need to lobby for first dibs  :knight:


----------



## pumbaa

if its not too late id be down to try it out


----------



## eaglerock

Sent me information, thank you


----------



## rdm_magic

Any chance of getting in on this?


----------



## WillC

OK to Pumbaa, got your pm. and Rdm, send your details please. No more now please, I will work through the list and get this thing moving.:biggrin:


----------



## rdm_magic

Pmed you, hope you got it okay.


----------



## pumbaa

thank you will! i can't wait to try this thing out.


----------



## WillC

Final list as follows.
UK

T.B.London
Rosco
RDM Magic


E.U.
Robin Wallman
CandleJack
Eaglerock
ParJ

U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel
Brainsausage
Jmadams13


Can

Igash
Lefty
Notaskinnychef


Ok I will post off to T.B.London tomorrow. You each have a week or there abouts with the knife, its a long list and it needs to keep moving.
When you receive the knife pm the next person in the list for their address, so you can post it on when your done and so on.

For those posting between countries. Follow the instructions on the person whose country you are posting to to avoid any potential customs hazards or charges.
Each of you are responsible for the safe wrapping and posting of the Knife. In general insure the postage for £300 will cover any loss, and use tracked shipping. The value may have to be left off for some international postage...but make sure it is tracked.

This is my personal knife, so as such this is a bit more laid back in terms of detailed reviews than a commercial pass around. I have spent a long time with the knife testing it and have made some changes in the current version. But I'm very interested to see what people make of the steel and the Geometry of the knife, feedback and pictures and comparisons are most welcome, but don't feel you are each expected to do a huge review. In this case i'm just happy to share this piece and give you a try.

I have struggled a bit with such a long list. If there are any change arounds to the order you would like to suggest according to location or hand deliveries, let me know, there will be plenty of time before it gets the the E.U and U.S. Legs.
Thanks All, sorry it took so long.


----------



## Igasho

I will hand deliver to Nota, or visaversa


----------



## WillC

Thanks Igasho
UK

T.B.London
Rosco
RDM Magic


E.U.
Robin Wallman
CandleJack
Eaglerock
ParJ

U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel
Brainsausage
Jmadams13


Can
Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef


----------



## Zwiefel

Sweet! I'm looking forward to it, thanks again Will!


----------



## TB_London

Cool, lost track of this thread, looking forward to this


----------



## Mrmnms

Very enthused about using another one of your knives. Not doubt it will help me choose my next Catchside.


----------



## rdm_magic

Can't wait!


----------



## brainsausage

Will, it appears that JMadams and I are on the list twice? As much as I'd like to have a the chance to play with the knife twice, I fairly sure that wasn't your intent... Just thought I'd bring it up, so there was no confusion on the US leg of the passaround. 

Cheers,

-Josh


----------



## Jmadams13

Good catch. I didn't notice.


----------



## WillC

Lol, thanks Guys:O


----------



## Notaskinnychef

I like this rotation, this way lefty can sharpener it before he sends it to Ig and I who are still working on our skills


----------



## brainsausage

brainsausage said:


> Will, it appears that JMadams and I are on the list twice? As much as I'd like to have a the chance to play with the knife twice, I fairly sure that wasn't your intent... Just thought I'd bring it up, so there was no confusion on the US leg of the passaround.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Josh



Holy crap! I thought my head was bad- but this post really hammers that lack of synaptic connection home...Neanderthal much...?


----------



## WillC

That looks better. 



E.U.

Robin Wallman
CandleJack
Eaglerock
ParJ

U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel



Can

Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef


----------



## brainsausage

Oops! That should say: 'I thought my head cold was bad', as I was suffering from a pretty major head cold earlier in the week...


----------



## RobinW

Isn't Eagleroc in Finland? In that case maybe send it there from the UK and then to Sweden? Candlejack and ParJ is in Stockholm so that is a short bit. I on the other hand am on the other side of Sweden, in Göteborg. So either to me after Finland and then to Stockholm or the other way around.


----------



## eaglerock

I don't mind starting first


----------



## Notaskinnychef

So am I last? guess that's a bit more to ship back to you Will lol 

maybe just cut me a deal and I keep it and send you some cash :bliss:


----------



## Igasho

Notaskinnychef said:


> So am I last? guess that's a bit more to ship back to you Will lol
> 
> maybe just cut me a deal and I keep it and send you some cash :bliss:



see and here i was thinkin you being last would be dangerous. I knew you would say somthing along the lines of sayin you would buy it


----------



## ParJ

RobinW said:


> Isn't Eagleroc in Finland? In that case maybe send it there from the UK and then to Sweden? Candlejack and ParJ is in Stockholm so that is a short bit. I on the other hand am on the other side of Sweden, in Göteborg. So either to me after Finland and then to Stockholm or the other way around.


Lost track of this one but now I'm in the game again...

Sounds like a plan, it probably makes mor sense staring in Finland an let it travel west


----------



## WillC

Ok Guys lets do that, thanks for your help


----------



## Rosco

Whoaaa there. Has the knife started out on it's journey now? 
I need to get my endgrain board ordered sharpish then!
Looking forward to this.


----------



## WillC

T.B london should have the knife.:biggrin:


----------



## TB_London

I have a "you have a parcel waiting" card, knowing its this I'm not going to wait til Saturday anymore  
Will let you know first thoughts ASAP


----------



## Rosco

I'm getting all giddy, like a little schoolgirl!
I'm not that great at sharpening yet, so if it needs sharpening, could you do it before you send it to me please TB_London?


----------



## TB_London

Will do, I'll have a dig around for a strop to drop in with it if it'd help you touch it up?


----------



## Rosco

TB_London said:


> Will do, I'll have a dig around for a strop to drop in with it if it'd help you touch it up?


I reckon I can't do much harm with a strop. That would be great. Cheers.


----------



## TB_London

It's arrived  cue quick pic of it on the board next to my nakiri







Time to start cutting up some stuff


----------



## eaglerock

Ohh i can't wait


----------



## rdm_magic

How is it?


----------



## zitangy

HI TB London

Will's Nakiri's spec is "So the specs, this one is a forged swedish steel, fully stainless @ 62 hrc. It is mono steel, not a san mai blade.
Its a small blade 146mm cutting edge, *quite tall at 58mm. * " 

I suppose that your nakiri is not of standard height too as teh Catcheside nakiri does not seem to dwarf it.

Nice mirror shine too.....

tks and rgds
d


----------



## TB_London

I'll write something up over the next few days. 

Mine is a Shigeharu i picked up in Kyoto, spent a bit of time convexing the bevel and polishing it up. Of all the Nakiri's i've seen it seems to be pretty atypical of the style


----------



## zitangy

TB_London said:


> I'll write something up over the next few days.
> 
> Mine is a Shigeharu i picked up in Kyoto, spent a bit of time convexing the bevel and polishing it up. Of all the Nakiri's i've seen it seems to be pretty atypical of the style



thanks adn look fwd to yr feedback/evaluation.

rgds
d


----------



## WillC

Just to bring the list up to the top. Have reordered the E.U leg as you suggested Robin, thanks.



E.U.
Eaglerock
CandleJack
ParJ
Robin Wallman


U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel



Can

Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef




I would think Rossco should be sending it on by now but I don't want to have to chase people, keep it moving and put its location and your thoughts in the thread please as we go.


----------



## Rosco

I received the knife on Friday. Really loving it so far!


----------



## WillC

Thank you Rosco, please let us know how you get on. Cheers
Will:biggrin:


----------



## rdm_magic

The knife is on the way to me, think it will arrive tomorrow. Hopefully someone can get a review up before me


----------



## snowbrother

I'd love it give this a try. Richard Powers, Woodbridge, Virginia.

I can sharpen if needed.


----------



## rdm_magic

Knife is here. First impressions were that the heel is sharp; gave myself a little nick getting it out of the saya.

I'm not sure what usage nor maintenance its seen, but this thing is still very sharp, I can get an easy shave off it, if thats your thing, so maybe the previous two can chime in to show what kind of edge retention it has. Feels good in the hand, balance is pretty much perfect for where I'd pinch it. The handle has some very slight ridges in where the end and front caps are, but that would be easily solved if it bothered you. It probably wouldn't, but I'm being critical.

I also think that it would look better if it was fully polished, rather than leaving the top 1/3 with a kinda kurouchi finish, thats purely aesthetic though.

I'll post up a usage review once I've used it.

First day off after 13 days and now I want to go back in just to make a mirepoix to try this out.. and I have 3 days off.. Oh well, to the shop it is.


----------



## TB_London

Here are my thoughts, 


Knife arrived with a great edge, wasn't heavily polished and had a good amount of bite. I noticed a bit of degradation on the edge after making a big batch of pasta sauce, but a quick touch up on a 5k had the edge right back.

I think i was expecting a little more than the knife delivered, predominantly because of the profile, it wasn't quite long enough and the upswept tip foreshortened it. This is just personal opinion mixed with expectations though, and my expectations were high, perhaps unrealistic. 

Compared to my Shigeharu KU nakiri i felt the Shigeharu was slightly in front on cutting ease, though this may have been because i have spent a while refining the edge of the Shigeharu to how i want it, this being a passaround knife i resisted the urge to start playing with the bevels. Tweaking a knife to how i use it usually gets a bit more out of it, and i felt that the passaround nakiri still had some more to give.

Wondering if it was partly familiarity with my own knife, and a lack of board time with the Passaround as well.

The hollows on the blade face reduced the weight noticably and the knife felt nimble in use. Stiction wasn't an issue and no real issue with wedging, only noticed an inkling splitting some larger than normal carrots. 

Handled everything i threw at it, but i think i'm just to used to 240 and 270 gyutos as i felt like i was missing some length, a pointy corner at the tip would have been nicer too for tip work, as i felt i didn't ever touch the existing tip to the board due to the curve.

Steel sharpened up really easily. a few swipes on a 1k drew a fine burr that vanished on the 5k. feedback was nice, but i've only experienced a few knives that felt weird on the stones -either super soft stainless or weird powder steels. Was also decently stainless, resisted the urge to wipe it straight away and left it to see what would happen and no signs of any corrosion, makes a change from the carbon i've been using recently that would have gone all kinds of orange with similar treatment. 

Retention is better on the PM steels than on the passaround but the ease of sharpening meant it is simple to refresh the edge, i had the feeling that i could have kept the edge going with just a loaded strop, but wanted to see what it was like on the stones, and Rosco asked for a fresh edge.

Handle was comfortable, balanced the blade nicely and the tapered front section (something i don't have on other knives) fitted my hand well. slight ridge between the parts, but very very slight and probably a product of the climate.

@RDM the edge was treetopping when it left me and i included a bit of leather and 1-3 micron honing compound when i posted it out to Rosco

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WillC

Sorry Snowbro, the list closed some time ago as its all ready very long.




snowbrother said:


> I'd love it give this a try. Richard Powers, Woodbridge, Virginia.
> 
> I can sharpen if needed.






Thanks Guys on the feedback its all very valuable to me. Keep it coming:doublethumbsup:


----------



## snowbrother

WillC said:


> Sorry Snowbro, the list closed some time ago as its all ready very long.



No worries, I misread the date of the first post.


----------



## Rosco

It's taken a while for me to get around to writing anything on here with everything going on at the minute. 1st baby was due 12 days ago and we have just sold our house, but I am here now.
Firstly I would like to thank Will for giving me the chance to try his knife, and preface everything that follows with the fact that I do not have any great experience with kitchen knives. Recently bought a set of Globals, and am using them to learn how to sharpen. I also have a Carbonext and 2 Tojiro Senkou knives. That's it.
Out of the box this knife looks impressive. The combination of woods in the handle works well and I really liked the handle shape. I did notice the slight ridge others have mentioned between the main wooden section and the front ferrule. The join between the main wood block and the end cap was seamless. Beautiful colour. Very symmetrical handle shape. Blade fits snugly into the handle. The rough finish (kuroichi?) on the top section of the blade looks impressive but for everyday use I would prefer a polished finish.
The knife was super sharp and cut everything I threw at it with gusto. From tomatoes to potatoes. I am only a home cook and it was a busy time for me so I only used this knife to prepare about a dozen meals.
I didn't think I would like the Japanese blade style where the blade does not start where the handle ends, but I found that the Machi meant that my pinch grip now meant that less of the butt end of the blade became unusable if that makes sense. I had more useable length on the blade. I liked it. The knife felt a tad short to me but not as much as others might think. 16cm might have been a nice length for me. I also felt that the rounded tip was unnecessary. A squarer tip would have given more usable length to the blade and I would have found a squarer tip useful for dicing onions, taking the pith out of peppers etc.
The height also felt kind of in between to me (although I liked the weight), might have been better for pinch grip users if it was a tad shorter but I am beginning to think that I might prefer to use a pinch grip with straight fingers like you might use wit a cleaver. The Nakiri was almost, but not quite, tall enough for me to try out this grip. The combination of height and straight blade profile made my non cutting hand feel very safe, like I had very little chance of cutting myself with this knife. 
It might not sound like it from what I have written above, but I LOVED using this knife. Super sharp. Very little food stiction. Finely diced onions do stick to the flat bevel face and can ride up into the hollow ground section, but on the whole, food doesn't stick. While I don't have much reference for edge retention I will say that the edge did drop off a bit after a week of use but was still plenty sharp for me, and it might be more to do with how sharp the knife was to start with!
I was considering getting a Will to make a knife for me, but now it's only a matter of time I think! 

Tom, thanks for the strop and compound but I never actually used it on anything yet. It's boxed away with the rest of my kitchen stuff somewhere. Is it Boron Carbide?

Connor


----------



## WillC

Thanks Connor for the feedback, glad you enjoyed using it:biggrin:

I will say on lip on the ferrule/handle, yes although the woods are stabilized it is a product of environment. Expansion/contraction still happens with stabilized wood and this is part of the handle that most often gets hot/cold. I have used the knife daily for some time before passing it around.
So although the parts were sanded flat, (it would not have been possible to sand a small lip on there) There are still small movements over time. I notice it most regularly with wood/metal. It is most probably a difference in expansion/contraction between materials. There is generally a tiny lip there some weeks after finishing the work. It has never really presented its self as a problem or unsightly, as its so slight.
Cheers
Will


----------



## Crothcipt

Great write up, Rosco. 

Can't wait myself.


----------



## TB_London

Nice write up Connor, glad you liked the edge on it, it really did sharpen up very easily for stainless. FYI the compound was a 1-3 micron blend of aluminum oxide.


----------



## rdm_magic

I'll be posting this on as soon as I get an address to post it to.

I'll get up a full review soon too, and if I don't get a PM with an address I'll get finding one.


----------



## eaglerock

Pm sent with my address


----------



## WillC

Thanks guys for keeping this going.


----------



## rdm_magic

Posted the knife on today, sorry for the delay.. Will get a review up later today!


----------



## rdm_magic

Alright, here goes.

F&F was great. No issues at all with it other than the already explained slight ridges, that I'm only even mentioning because I think the point of this is to be super critical. I enjoyed using the knife. It tore through onions like noones business. Handled every other veg nicely too, but I felt it really excelled on onions. Contrary to the other reviewers, I liked the upsweep of the tip. I found that it allowed me to rock a little when needed for busting through a small amount of herbs. I did however feel that the knife was too short. Maybe its just because I'm used to using 220-250mm, but I was finding the length a greatly limiting factor. The edge was great, I don't think I had to really touch it up at all. Maybe I ran it once over a strop, but nothing major, and I was giving it some use in a pro kitchen (only a day or two, I'm in a new kitchen and I don't entirely trust them yet, along with the fact that I felt it was limiting my productivity due to the length) and mainly at home. At home it really shines as there is no real issue with the length slowing you down a little.

I liked this knife, but I'm not rushing to Will asking to buy it; although I am grateful he let me try it out. Even though I wouldn't buy it personally, I would be happy to receive as a gift, or even gift to a home cook. However, after feeling the quality of this I might keep an eye out for one of Wills knives that I can afford..

PS: if there is anything else that Will or anyone else wants my input on, I'm happy to offer. Just ask!


----------



## WillC

Thanks for the feed back Rdm. Later versions have been larger. 220mm ish.


----------



## eaglerock

Got the knife today !!

First impressions are very positive and the knife looks very nice 

I'll report back tomorrow after work.


----------



## rdm_magic

Glad it arrived safe, had me worried for a beat with how long it took. Enjoy!


----------



## Jmadams13

Sadly I need to back out of this I one... Maybe next time


----------



## eaglerock

Here is a fast picture 







CandleJack please send me your address


----------



## eaglerock

i was checking CandleJack's profile and he didn't come online from last may. Will what i should do ?


----------



## eaglerock

Here is the knife in action  and still waiting for an anwer from will c about what to do next.

[video=youtube;LWk6-4-PGQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWk6-4-PGQ0[/video]¨

[video=youtube;hZhEKeqW_OI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZhEKeqW_OI[/video]


----------



## cclin

thanks for the video! this Nakiri looks like winner to me...can't wait to try it.


----------



## WillC

Thanks for the videos, its fascinating to see the knife used by someone else. 

E.U.
Eaglerock
CandleJack
ParJ
Robin Wallman


U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel



Can

Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef

As there is no response from Candle jack lets go to par J. 

I hope your enjoying the knife guys, sorry I have not been online much, we are having a barmy summer here and after forging all day I have been enjoying the weather too much.


----------



## ParJ

I'm off on holidays for a few weeks so looks like I will have to pass this one. Sorry.


----------



## eaglerock

ok so i guess it is Robin Wallman's turn.


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow finally get something going in the EU and everyone passes out (pun intended). Oh well quicker to get to me.:bliss:


----------



## eaglerock

Parj how long you will on holiday? because robin is also on holiday still for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Igasho

we can just skip down to the Canada part if everyone is on vaca in Europe


----------



## brainsausage

What's this vacation thing everyone keeps talking about?:curse:


----------



## RobinW

It's a Swedish thing....

Anyway, I can bail on this in favor of our US friends getting it faster.
I'll just have to sit and admire my Will feather gyuto instead 

Thanks


----------



## ParJ

Will be away for 2 weeks as well so send it off to our us friends.


----------



## eaglerock

I don't mind keeping the knife for 2 weeks more so parj and robin gets the chance to try the knife


----------



## Crothcipt

You kidding, Z took 2 passarounds with him.


----------



## WillC

Keep it longer so they can have a play....no particular hurry on this one.


----------



## Lefty

I'm so effing jealous!


----------



## ejd53

Lefty said:


> I'm so effing jealous!



I'm not, heheheheheh.....


----------



## WillC

Great looking saya there Ed


----------



## eaglerock

Wanted to write this review from a very long time, finally i have some free time from work so it is time !!

Really wanted to try will's work from long time so i was very happy to try the knife.

F&F is excellent, handle is very comfortable, everything is rounded nicely and the knife looks very sexy 
the only minor issue i noticed that the bevel is not looking straight in some areas.

very impressed with the steel, it will lose that shaving sharp edge fast but stays sharp almost forever !!
but a quick go on the 5k stone did bring back that super sharp edge very fast 

and yes like every one else felt the knife is a bit short, i really enjoyed using the knife cutting chives and scallions but it was very limiting otherwise.
And i was not a fan of the tip beacuse i never rock chop anything " but that is just me"

Food Release was good but not wow like, i think i had a bit high expectations on that one ! i'm guessing the polished sides is to be blamed here !!

I really enjoyed using this knife and i would love to own one of will's Gyutos very soon as nikiris are not really my thing !!

Thank you so much 

And the knife is leaving to ParJ today :knight:


----------



## ParJ

The knife just arrived in Stockholm. Looking forward to try it out!


----------



## eaglerock

Great


----------



## Mrmnms

Getting close now!


----------



## ParJ

Knife was sent out to Robin today. Will get back with a little review later.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys


----------



## RobinW

Ok. I'm almost done with the knife and it will go in my suitcase to the US on monday.
Who is next on the list?
I'm assuming Candlejack is out since he hasn't been active in the last couple of month.

Short summary (without too much peeking on the others); Takes a wicked edge (Par sharpened, not as polished as i wish, but he and i continously argue on this topic  ). No sticking on smaller stuff, but halving potatoes there is some. Some very slight wedging due to the thicker (and heavier) profile (compared to my other Nakiri) and i think thinner would be slightly better.... Beautiful F&F (as i expected from Will) and the high polish and KU looks very good together.


----------



## WillC

E.U.



U.S.A

Mrmnms
ChinaCats
Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel



Can

Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef


Robin, thank you very much, will you take it with to the U.S and post to Mrmnms, Mike send Robin your address so he can get it ready.


----------



## RobinW

Yepp, I'll just put it in my suitcase. I just hope TSA doesn't take it from me.... Going that direction there is lots of room, going back it's filled with cereal for the kids, clothes for the wife and the occasional knife for me 

Got the addy by the way


----------



## Mrmnms

Had a chance to use it just a little last night. Hard to describe, but some things just feel right. Like it has a sweet spot. Once you pick it up , you don't want to put it down. We'll give it so work this week, but so far, feels like an ideal knife for limited space or cramped quarters. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## chinacats

Shipped today and must say it was a pleasure finally getting to use one of Will's knives. 

Overall great little cutter, I hit the edge once on diamond loaded felt during the week and it held up very well. The release was good, but not great, a bit of wedging, but not bad for a thicker nakiri. 

I've owned 2 nakiri's and both were a bit too short at ~165 so this one was also shorter than ideal (guessing my ideal nakiri would be 190-200). That said, it performed admirably, balance/feel was excellent. Most impressed with the kurouchi finish on this one and somewhat surprised that it is something that you don't offer. Better in my eyes than most that I've tried--not sure if this is exactly kurouchi or what, but again I really liked it. Only change I would make would be to have it be carbon.

There is a small hairline fracture in the ferrule, but looks like it can easily be fixed with a touch of glue. 

Thanks so much for the opportunity with this one, makes me even more excited to have one of your gyuto's on the way!

Cheers


----------



## WillC

Thanks for the feedback, thats excellent. Yes I am tending to make them bigger now, the bevel was a little thinner and narrower on Eds follow up number. As I noticed some food does stick to the bevel sometimes on this one. And as you say a little wedge in hard food at the heel where the geometry is thicker.
All makes sense, thanks.


----------



## WillC

Could someone sort the above out, looks to be some sort of advertisement.


----------



## Crothcipt

Nakiri showed up on fri.. But I wasn't here, so I got it today. It looks like a great looking cutter.


----------



## Igasho

where is the nakiri at in the list now? 

Looks like Crothcipt has it?

U.S.A


Conthcipt
EdipisReks
Kalaeb
Cclin
Brainsausage
Jmadams13
Spike C
Zwiefel



Can

Lefty
Igasho
Notaskinnychef


----------



## Crothcipt

Yep I have it. I will be sending it off, looks like ER gets it next. Ty for posting the list, I have sent a knife off to the next (wrong) person because of the wrong list. Will post some pics prob. mon. or tues.


----------



## Crothcipt

Er has dropped out of the passaround, I can't pm Kalaeb. Cclin if you send my your address I will get it out to you this week.


----------



## cclin

Crothcipt said:


> Er has dropped out of the passaround, I can't pm Kalaeb. Cclin if you send my your address I will get it out to you this week.



I can't wait!! PM sent


----------



## WillC

I will trust you guys to keep this going. I believe Concthcipt has had to do a little repair as the knife was damaged very slightly on the heel by a co-worker. From the pictures it looks like the previous sharpening jobs have been just on the micro bevel, making it more like a larger primary bevel. This knife should be sharpened on the flat bevels thus thinning at the same time, then the micro bevel re-established. 
Would be great if the next person on the list could share some pictures here with us so my mind can be at rest that everything is in good condition or can be righted with a good honing session. All in all this pass around has been rather relaxed as this is not a commercial product, or at least not a current one, its just a piece I have enjoyed using and wanted to share. But if we could keep it moving a bit brisker, I am starting to miss it and do hope to get it back one day
Thanks All


----------



## Crothcipt

Will I wanted to take some pics b4 I shipped if off. Here is what you posted in this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ss-mono-Nakiri-with-hollow-geometry-prototype .






Here is a couple of pics of the chip.














With Will's blessing (which I needed) he explained how he wanted it to be sharpened out. Here is a few pics after. I hope that I did what was needed.














Sorry for taking so long on my end of the leg, I really like to only have them for a week. It is a really great cutter and who ever gets to use it will be very glad they did.


----------



## EdipisReks

sorry for dropping out, i'm just super busy. i'll try one of your knives someday, Will!


----------



## Lefty

Crap. I really want to try this particular piece out, but I might get out, just to shorten up the list a tad. I already use two of Will's knives, and love them both. This would just be frivolous self-indulgence. 

I can email Kalaeb to see where he stands on this, and jmadams is a big no. He's no longer on passaround lists....


----------



## cclin

I sharpened The nakiri with Gesshin 2k/6k & it is on its way to Josh(brainsausage)! 

WiilC, thanks for the passaround! 

I'll post some pictures & my thoughts later on......


----------



## cclin

my thoughts of WillC Nakiri 

the Nakiri arrived with the upswept heel due to Concthcipt repaired the chip on the heel. However, it really no effect on cutting perforance!

profile: extra weight & curvature of the blade is very similar to my small all-purpose Chinese cleaver. make this Nakiri is more versatility than my other Featherweight/flat profile blade nakiri.

geoamertry: Very little food stiction, wide bevel(glide into food)+crisp shinogi(push food away from blade)+concave grind(prevent from venvacuum suction) working together very well for food release! compare to some thin/flat grind nakiri(food stick on blade like magnet). 
I have no issue with wedg using push foward cut.

steel: very easy to sharpening, feel similar as aeb-l. I didn't use this Nakiri long enough; however, edge retention feel slightly better than aeb-l(I guess...)

handle: taper ferrule is very comfer for pinch grip.


----------



## Crothcipt

Nice write up cc. I was afraid of doing that to the profile.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys thats excellent, great feedback and pics


----------



## WillC

Where is the knife now folks? I think its time to draw the pass around to a close now , its been away for a year. 
Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC

Did this ever make it to canada?, come on folks, time to wind this one up.
Should be with Igasho.


----------



## XooMG

Hope it finds its way back.

I'd really dig something like my Takeda nakiri but in a better-finished stainless blade. Not enough makers doing anything like that.


----------



## WillC

Tracking confirms it is with Igasho so I'm sure its fine, just waiting for him to respond, probably just busy or not had a chance to use the knife yet. Not his fault the pass around has gone on for over a year. Mind you it has been around 3 countries. The pass around was never really meant to be a commercial one really as its a prototype and an old one now at that which has little relevance as I don't offer mono steel and the grind has since evolved of its own accord.


----------



## WillC

Its all safe, Its with Igasho, off to Notaskinny, No dramas, may as well do this last leg.:running:


----------



## Bill13

Good to hear!


----------



## JohnSmit

WillC said:


> Its all safe, Its with Igasho, off to Notaskinny, No dramas, may as well do this last leg.:running:


WillC - did you ever get this back?


----------



## WillC

Yes I did, was all fine


----------

